# Filesystem errors when resuming from suspend-ram

## patrikas

Suspend-ram seems to work on my IBM thinkpad at least in hardware level, but when I resume strange things happen like I can't open up new applications, some applications don't work. I can still partially use Gnome however. I found lots of filesystem errors in logs:

```

Mar 15 09:56:40 Thinkpad kernel: [48879.567519] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 73935872

Mar 15 09:56:40 Thinkpad kernel: [48879.567554] EXT3-fs error (device hda4): ext3_get_inode_loc: unable to read inode block - inode=964163, block=3866824

Mar 15 09:56:40 Thinkpad kernel: [48879.569027] EXT3-fs error (device hda4) in ext3_reserve_inode_write: IO failure

Mar 15 09:56:40 Thinkpad kernel: [48879.570445] EXT3-fs error (device hda4) in ext3_orphan_add: IO failure

Mar 15 09:56:40 Thinkpad console-kit-daemon[3052]: WARNING: Record was not written to disk (Input/output error)

Mar 15 09:56:42 Thinkpad acpid: client 4231[0:1002] has disconnected

Mar 15 09:56:43 Thinkpad kernel: [48882.105967] [drm] LVDS-8: set mode  15

Mar 15 09:56:43 Thinkpad acpid: client connected from 4231[0:1002]

Mar 15 09:56:43 Thinkpad acpid: 1 client rule loaded

Mar 15 09:56:43 Thinkpad kernel: [48882.599108] hda: task_pio_intr: status=0x59 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest Error }

Mar 15 09:56:43 Thinkpad kernel: [48882.599118] hda: task_pio_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=73935872, sector=73935872

Mar 15 09:56:43 Thinkpad kernel: [48882.599133] hda: possibly failed opcode: 0x20

Mar 15 09:56:43 Thinkpad kernel: [48882.656042] hda: task_pio_intr: status=0x59 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest Error }

Mar 15 09:56:43 Thinkpad kernel: [48882.656053] hda: task_pio_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=73935872, sector=73935872

Mar 15 09:56:43 Thinkpad kernel: [48882.656068] hda: possibly failed opcode: 0x20

Mar 15 09:56:43 Thinkpad kernel: [48882.741448] hda: task_pio_intr: status=0x59 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest Error }

Mar 15 09:56:43 Thinkpad kernel: [48882.741459] hda: task_pio_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=73935872, sector=73935872

Mar 15 09:56:43 Thinkpad kernel: [48882.741474] hda: possibly failed opcode: 0x20

Mar 15 09:56:44 Thinkpad kernel: [48882.798381] hda: task_pio_intr: status=0x59 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest Error }

Mar 15 09:56:44 Thinkpad kernel: [48882.798391] hda: task_pio_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=73935872, sector=73935872

Mar 15 09:56:44 Thinkpad kernel: [48882.798406] hda: possibly failed opcode: 0x20

Mar 15 09:56:44 Thinkpad kernel: [48882.848035] ide0: reset: success

Mar 15 09:56:44 Thinkpad kernel: [48882.940720] hda: task_pio_intr: status=0x59 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest Error }

Mar 15 09:56:44 Thinkpad kernel: [48882.940730] hda: task_pio_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=73935872, sector=73935872

Mar 15 09:56:44 Thinkpad kernel: [48882.940745] hda: possibly failed opcode: 0x20

Mar 15 09:56:44 Thinkpad kernel: [48882.997654] hda: task_pio_intr: status=0x59 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest Error }

Mar 15 09:56:44 Thinkpad kernel: [48882.997665] hda: task_pio_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=73935872, sector=73935872

Mar 15 09:56:44 Thinkpad kernel: [48882.997679] hda: possibly failed opcode: 0x20

Mar 15 09:56:44 Thinkpad kernel: [48883.083066] hda: task_pio_intr: status=0x59 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest Error }

Mar 15 09:56:44 Thinkpad kernel: [48883.083076] hda: task_pio_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=73935872, sector=73935872

Mar 15 09:56:44 Thinkpad kernel: [48883.083091] hda: possibly failed opcode: 0x20

Mar 15 09:56:44 Thinkpad kernel: [48883.139988] hda: task_pio_intr: status=0x59 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest Error }

Mar 15 09:56:44 Thinkpad kernel: [48883.139998] hda: task_pio_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=73935872, sector=73935872

Mar 15 09:56:44 Thinkpad kernel: [48883.140013] hda: possibly failed opcode: 0x20

Mar 15 09:56:44 Thinkpad kernel: [48883.189043] ide0: reset: success

Mar 15 09:56:44 Thinkpad kernel: [48883.282329] hda: task_pio_intr: status=0x59 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest Error }

Mar 15 09:56:44 Thinkpad kernel: [48883.282339] hda: task_pio_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=73935872, sector=73935872

Mar 15 09:56:44 Thinkpad kernel: [48883.282354] hda: possibly failed opcode: 0x20

Mar 15 09:56:44 Thinkpad kernel: [48883.282518] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 73935872

Mar 15 09:56:44 Thinkpad kernel: [48883.282547] EXT3-fs error (device hda4): ext3_get_inode_loc: unable to read inode block - inode=964163, block=3866824

Mar 15 09:56:44 Thinkpad kernel: [48883.284443] EXT3-fs error (device hda4) in ext3_reserve_inode_write: IO failure

```

Is there something I could tweak in hibernate script configuration to avoid this ?

----------

## aCOSwt

Has your kernel been built with CONFIG_X86_RESERVE_LOW_64K set or not ?

----------

## patrikas

Yes.

----------

